# Speedlite 580 vs Elinchrom RX-one



## Kristofgss (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi guys, a few weeks ago, I was considering an external power pack to take my studio flashes outside (elinchrom rx-one) and you saved me from an expensive mistake by explaining that the pack i wanted to use from goal zero was not suited. So while looking for alternatives, I thought I'd test my speedlite 580 with lastolite hotrod softbox and compare it to the elinchrom rx-one with a similar elinchrom softbox, both at full manual power to see what the difference is and to my surprise, they really do look the same in light output, so instead of investing in a power pack, I'm better off taking my speedlite along as far as I can see.
Settings were ISO 125, Shutter speed 1/125 and F8.


----------



## Pookie (Aug 18, 2015)

Not surprising at all... you have a 100ws max light in a huge mod (dropping anywhere from 1-2 stops using that alone). Most speedlites rank around 60-75ws in strength if you could convert into ws.


----------



## Kristofgss (Aug 19, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Not surprising at all... you have a 100ws max light in a huge mod (dropping anywhere from 1-2 stops using that alone). Most speedlites rank around 60-75ws in strength if you could convert into ws.



Yes, but the speedlite is in the same modifier, so I would have expected it to be half the amount of light of the elinchrom. Though you might have a point that the elinchrom modifier stops more light as it is more opaque and gives even more diffused light.


----------

